# Im new :-) *few pictures*



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hes gorgeous!!

welcome to the forum! have fun posting!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome, he is so cute!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow how goregous!!! welcome and have fun chatting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! He's really pretty. Have fun posting


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome!! Can't wait to hear more about Tommi!!!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

he is so pretty!what is that thing on him in the last pic?


----------



## AftonPhenomenon (Dec 28, 2008)

booner said:


> he is so pretty!what is that thing on him in the last pic?


a lunge roller with side reins but unclipped the side reins while we did join up :lol:


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome he has to cute of a face!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you!understand now...


----------



## vicki (Dec 25, 2008)

he is a beauty, love the one of him relaxing


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride ma'am. nice horse, which bred of trotter is he?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a cutie. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AftonPhenomenon (Dec 28, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> Welcome and enjoy the ride ma'am. nice horse, which bred of trotter is he?


Standardbred


----------



## somersetfarms (Jan 6, 2009)

What a nice looking boy, I think Standardbreds look so regal.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

He has the cutest face ever!!! Welcome to the forum, i'm new as well. This is my second day!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You sure have a handsome boy there


----------



## CremelloBeauty (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow gorgeous horse!
Welcome to the forum, I'm new too!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

so cute! welcome!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Welcome! He's a pretty boy! I have two OT-Standies too!


----------

